# Miaa's Animated Signature Shoppe - CLOSED.



## Miaa (Jun 29, 2014)

(•_•)
<)   )╯
 /    \

  ( •_•)
 \(   (>
  /    \

(•_•)
<)   )╯
 /    \​﻿





Shop is _closed_, but you can PM to make requests ​


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 29, 2014)

well, to start off, i think your sigs are super cute! but something really threw me off

_"Since I know TBT forum users can be a bit a***l about drawing rights"_
im not really sure how this was intended because its text, but it sounded like you were saying its??? weird or wrong to demand sources/artist permission. and that its only a thing TBT users do?? no, more like thats how the world works. not crediting or sourcing art is an extremely serious offense, and it is so everywhere, not just TBT. so i hardly think anyone is "anal" about it considering how important it is.

ANYWAY that was just something that bugged me, but you couldve not meant it in that way and i just read it wrong! not trying to start anything, of course, just wanted to clarify things  anyway, i wish you the best of luck with your shop!


----------



## Miaa (Jun 29, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> well, to start off, i think your sigs are super cute! but something really threw me off
> 
> _"Since I know TBT forum users can be a bit a***l about drawing rights"_
> im not really sure how this was intended because its text, but it sounded like you were saying its??? weird or wrong to demand sources/artist permission. and that its only a thing TBT users do?? no, more like thats how the world works. not crediting or sourcing art is an extremely serious offense, and it is so everywhere, not just TBT. so i hardly think anyone is "anal" about it considering how important it is.
> ...



To answer your question (not sure if it was a question) I was in no way saying it's weird for people to demand who the artist was/is. Feel free to ask away, I was just simply stating that I do have the rights to the photos in order for people not to keep asking the *same* question(s) regarding them.
I also edited the disclaimer to include the above 

I also forgot to address another concern of yours:
"not crediting or sourcing art is an extremely serious offense"
Yes, I understand that it CAN BE an offense. Although, not ALL artists REQUIRE the use of their art to be credited.
My thread does have the following:
"Please make sure you have the rights to use the photos you pick as well as
give credit wherever credit is due"


----------



## itsbea (Jun 29, 2014)

Good luck on your shop mia!! Thanks again for the siggy :3


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello! I'm on mobile so some things may have typos. 
May i request this background animated http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6cfbeVrUy1qegis6o1_400.gif
And my villager sprites that are In my current signature please. (Peaches, Benjamin, deli, pompom, flurry, ruby, Zella, lolly, merengue) 
This photo I would like placed on the left hand side. Hello! I'm on mobile so some things may have typos. 
May i request this background animated http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6cfbeVrUy1qegis6o1_400.gif
And my villager sprites that are In my current signature please. (Peaches, Benjamin, deli, pompom, flurry, ruby, Zella, lolly, merengue) 
This photo I would like placed on the left hand side. Hello! I'm on mobile so some things may have typos. 
May i request this background animated http://25.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_m6cfbeVrUy1qegis6o1_400.gif
And my villager sprites that are In my current signature please. (Peaches, Benjamin, deli, pompom, flurry, ruby, Zella, lolly, merengue) 
This photo I would like placed on the left hand side. http://imgur.com/24PYSD
(Credit: caffebear.tumblr.com)

I would like the villagers to look like they're on the path, organized in a zig zag line or just freestyle it ^^ 
As for the font, anything pastel pink, princess-y/girly and bubbly. Surprise me. It'd be nice to have a white border around the font as well. And for the text , I would like at the top "Mayor Livie" (see my current signature has symbols in my name which I cant type on mobile). That is all I'd like. To keep it simple ^^ sorry if its unclear. When I get back on my pc and not the tablet, I can add better detail if something's unclear. Thank you in advance !!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oof things copied and pasted too much when trying to copy links. Sorry about that


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jun 29, 2014)

Miaa said:


> To answer your question (not sure if it was a question) I was in no way saying it's weird for people to demand who the artist was/is. Feel free to ask away, I was just simply stating that I do have the rights to the photos in order for people not to keep asking the *same* question(s) regarding them.
> I also edited the disclaimer to include the above
> 
> I also forgot to address another concern of yours:
> ...



ah, okay, it was just me reading it wrong then <3 and yeah i know, credit can be weird since some artists are lax about whatever  well then! again, best of luck with your shop, your sigs are super cute <333


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 29, 2014)

How nice of you 
Mayor name: Jessica (black)
Town name: Shinhwa #9933ff 
Background: http://imgur.com/74MHjKQ
Dreamies: Chevre(have), Julian(have), Zell(have), Diana, Beau, Lolly, Marshal, Bam, Skye
ACNL item next to dreamies I've obtained: http://imgur.com/A4QeNAW
Font: French script
May you pleace add my FC as well
May you please just leave the dreamies in a sort of cosine line but in a pattern like one up and the next down and the next up etc. Just have the background animation move but not the sprites and Town name and mayor name please. I attempted it but obviously I suck at it lol^.^ 
Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 29, 2014)

This is so nice of you I always see these cool signatures and wished I had one! xD
Mayor name:Jameson (Please use whatever text color you think would contrast better and look the best with the background because i'm clueless maybe a purple or white?
Town name: Dream (Same as above ^_^)
Background:http://media.tumblr.com/bedb65a8dc56d0d71652f49806a189c8/tumblr_inline_mludqfI81l1roozkr.gif I hope this image will be okay (updated it)
Villagers:Bree Diana Lucky Erik Julian Chester Static Bob Lily Apollo
If there is enough room can you add my FC 4398-9675-8429
If you can make this then thank you so much in advance! Although I understand that I'm asking a bit too much. D:


----------



## Skeol (Jun 29, 2014)

Hello! Thank you for doing this. <:

Background image: http://data.whicdn.com/images/58847125/tumblr_lr079txPR51qk6rrjo1_500_large.gif
I found that image on  google .lol

I would want the color Scheme to revolve around the colors of that Image, the text can be a darker shade so that it matches. 

I would want it to have my Villagers I'm keeping, each marked with this http://media.tumblr.com/cd77c7eb836fc281059f846e968e9887/tumblr_inline_mpkudm9a9D1qz4rgp.gif :
Kyle : http://media.tumblr.com/a98a6acf195e6c03846d6df16d3a556c/tumblr_inline_mpks1upTgU1qz4rgp.gif
Snake : 
http://media.tumblr.com/c9a218a2e97373e4a50c30c37fbfba7b/tumblr_inline_mpkreochEU1qz4rgp.gif
Jacques:
http://media.tumblr.com/06c5c404a1999545aa7c8e86177476fe/tumblr_inline_mpkjsmT8JK1qz4rgp.gif
Poppy : http://media.tumblr.com/44db55f8273994eb9481387309d39601/tumblr_inline_mpkrt9RSxA1qz4rgp.gif
Zell : http://media.tumblr.com/aae0b23e6d729100afe470585352e627/tumblr_inline_mpkn4kIbwZ1qz4rgp.gif
Bruce : http://media.tumblr.com/7c320f8d8903209ea7a2a425a2800655/tumblr_inline_mpkn49Xlzu1qz4rgp.gif
Erik : http://media.tumblr.com/9c482c7e128498a70aee891191a8a188/tumblr_inline_mpkn4bh8Gp1qz4rgp.gif

And the Villagers I want marked with http://media.tumblr.com/2bb1419bc324ecc19d336539490c1db7/tumblr_inline_mpkudjtHDw1qz4rgp.gif :
Mira : http://media.tumblr.com/25b4589ab657c69b907e1a06eec5e97e/tumblr_inline_mpkregEGhC1qz4rgp.gif
Marshal : http://media.tumblr.com/061b2620a0bbffbd9931a0e46ef019da/tumblr_inline_mpkrtd9Asd1qz4rgp.gif

And Finally, The villagers I'm unsure about, marked with nothing:
Beau : http://media.tumblr.com/703ef0a41d14572a06df2567836ff5c6/tumblr_inline_mpkn4n8VTN1qz4rgp.gif
Flurry : http://media.tumblr.com/11b073f3d1180d931f0b5c6bbbd21e4d/tumblr_inline_mpkps6ZJPS1qz4rgp.gif

It would be great if there's something key, so:
http://media.tumblr.com/cd77c7eb836fc281059f846e968e9887/tumblr_inline_mpkudm9a9D1qz4rgp.gif = Have
http://media.tumblr.com/2bb1419bc324ecc19d336539490c1db7/tumblr_inline_mpkudjtHDw1qz4rgp.gif = Want

I want the header to say:
Welcome to Ivalice <-- Larger text, fancier text
With Kim, Jeanne and Jox <--Smaller, simple text

And then anywhere were it fits, you can add my FC: 1263-6989-9011

Also, it would be great if you can round the edges of the signature~ 

Thank youuu! <:


----------



## Miaa (Jun 29, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## xiaonu (Jun 29, 2014)

Oh gosh its perfect!! Thank you so much  I love it


----------



## kimicakewalk (Jun 29, 2014)

hai could I request one please  I've been looking everywhere on how to get one


----------



## Miaa (Jun 29, 2014)

kimicakewalk said:


> hai could I request one please  I've been looking everywhere on how to get one



Sure I would love to 
Can you please provide me with your dreamies & would you like me to put your FC on there?
Also, would you like a moving background (gif) ?


----------



## kimicakewalk (Jun 29, 2014)

http://media.tumblr.com/f41c8b003d9c81828f959b36ad403295/tumblr_inline_mludqvxq601roozkr.gif I would like this to be my background please! & i have all my dreamies besides 1 but ill include her anyway  Merengue, Lolly, Marshal, Marcie, Freckles, Chrissy, Muffy, Kid Cat, Diana & Flurry  and my mayor is Kimi the town is Cakewalk and can you use any cute pink font? i like the back ground because its "sweets" related which is like my town Cakewalk hehe  & yes please put my friend code on! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

also do you think you could put a pic of my mayor on the side? I can get a screenshot


----------



## Mini (Jun 30, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Your order is ready! I had to move around the villagers so it would look more uniform  Please let me know any changes you would like me to make !
> 
> 
> Spoiler: click here for your signature
> ...



ohmygosh! i love her signature!! i would like to request one like her too please. just going to make sure the dreamies i choose are final


----------



## K9Ike (Jun 30, 2014)

Can I have this background:http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_mbouu7lV0o1revdoyo1_400.gif
Erik
Kiki
Lopez
Cube
Cole
Carmen
Ruby
Beau
Kid Cat
Julian
Any order you would like as these are my dreamies Also:

Its Mayor Hami of Paradise, if you could put it at the top. Any fancy font.

Thank you!

P.S No key please

Thanks!

Also sorry for changing it ^^"


----------



## Miaa (Jun 30, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## kimicakewalk (Jun 30, 2014)

& could you change lolly to Merry please?


----------



## jessicat_197 (Jun 30, 2014)

Miaa said:


> your order is ready  please let me know if there are any changes you would like me to make!​
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/aHjFvNW.gif​



YAY I absolutely love it<333 TYSM!

- - - Post Merge - - -

May I ask what you use to make these? Just wondering so that when I get another dreamie I would like to know how to update it


----------



## Miaa (Jun 30, 2014)

jessicat_197 said:


> YAY I absolutely love it<333 TYSM!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> May I ask what you use to make these? Just wondering so that when I get another dreamie I would like to know how to update it



I use Photoshop CS6


----------



## Miaa (Jun 30, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## SincerelyDream (Jun 30, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I hope you like it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's perfect! thank you so much! <3


----------



## mayorem (Jun 30, 2014)

Your signatures are so pretty and I'll definitely be requesting, but I have a couple questions, would in-game bells be a sufficient way to tip, and do you have any sources I could look for backgrounds? I tried tumblr I just don't know what tags to look under haha


----------



## Miaa (Jun 30, 2014)

mayorem said:


> Your signatures are so pretty and I'll definitely be requesting, but I have a couple questions, would in-game bells be a sufficient way to tip, and do you have any sources I could look for backgrounds? I tried tumblr I just don't know what tags to look under haha



Sent you a PM with all the information


----------



## itsbea (Jun 30, 2014)

Niiice signatures mia  

Noticed you changed yours too!! :3

Perhaps i can request for another signature soon too;

either to one likes your sig or just to update mine XD !!


----------



## magmortar (Jun 30, 2014)

These are lovely! I'd like to request one~
Name: Michiko
Town: Azalea
Background (sorry I don't have an exact image link): http://thepixelqueen.tumblr.com/post/22299873121
Villagers: Agnes, Antonio, ankha, Celia, flora, biskit, Papi, Kyle, Tom and ruby. 
if you could just have them along the bridge that'd be cute. 
Font: anything sort of cursive/fancy
colors: not too picky as long as they don't clash ^^ I like gradient colors you've done with the headers, so something like that 
FC: 0490-4726-2513

I think that's all! thank you soo much in advance!


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 1, 2014)

Are these still open? If so, can I request a signature too?

Name: Sapphie
Town: Leafall
Background: It's here
Villagers: Agent S, Dotty, Mira, Julian, Merengue, Tia, Eunice, Cherry, Caroline, and Graham.
Font: Anything in cursive
Color: Orange and yellow
FC: Under my Avatar

If you can't do this right now, I understand.


----------



## asuka (Jul 1, 2014)

I'd love to have one of these! ^_^ I would also be more than happy to bring you a tip afterwards if thats ok 

If possible, I'd like to use this gif: http://media.tumblr.com/4bb49d3e4237ddb4afd8565a42338b84/tumblr_inline_mr7t2wez2x1qz4rgp.gif

Bubbly cursive font that goes with the colors of the picture would be great for the Town name and Mayor name. Town name is Tokyo-3 and Mayor name is Tab☆. You could have the inside of the letters be white and the outline whatever you think looks best.

If you can add my friend code and dream address that would be awesome! You can use a smaller, non-cursive font for those two if thats ok  Any color. My friend code is 5472-7926-6674 and my dream address is 4900-4195-1774. If you don't have room for the DA thats fine 

My villagers are currently: Jacques, Bob, Wolfgang, Deirdre, Ankha, Lolly, Diana, Stitches, Rosie, and Marshal. c:


----------



## Miaa (Jul 1, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Mini (Jul 1, 2014)

I love your signatures! They're so cute!!!

Can I please request for a signature too.

If possible I'd like to use this background: http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-sutKil3uL...me+HD+Background+Wallpapers+Images+Photos.jpg
For the sprites, can I have the same type you use in your examples.
My dreamies are: just wanted these first because not sure if i want all of mine in my signature

Felicity ~ Diana ~ Kid Cat ~ Marshal ~ Whitney ~ Lolly 

Mayor: Mini of Town: Lala

I'm not sure how I would like them aligned, so whatever you think is best please. 
But whatever you think is best please!
No fc on signature please, and whatever font is cute with this. 

Thank you for giving free signatures on your shop! & I would definitely love to leave you a tbt tip!


----------



## Wataru (Jul 1, 2014)

Name:Anthony
Town:Fantasy
Background:http://media.tumblr.com/7664a4ee23bb2a7c42ed89a00e48094f/tumblr_inline_mlud83tSCx1roozkr.gif
Villagers:Sprinkles,Bam,Stitches,Francine,Marshal,Merengue,Tia,Rosie,Fuchsia and Zucker (Actually dreamies but put them as villagers ok ?)
Font:The same you used you used in SincrelyDream's sig
Color:Blue,blue and blue
FC: Under my Avatar
This is so nice of you Miaa i'll surely give you a tip ^^


----------



## stripeisthemayor (Jul 1, 2014)

you are so nice for doing this. you are the nicest human being

town name:Malleppe (in any type of green you can find)

mayor name:Stripe (as you see here,stripe is the mayor.)

background: http://imgur.com/3D7XjEk

Dreamies: Victoria (got her) Mitzi,Dotty,Gwen,Gladys (moved away),Deirdre (Moving on the fifth) Amelia (have)

Font: comic sans (this will be hilarious)

FC: 0920-0148-8343

I will tip you ALL MY MONEY!!


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 1, 2014)

Name: Ravi
Town: Konoha
Background: Any cute mint green pastel color. I would prefer what i have now as my backround except in a mint gree
Villagers: Beau,Lily,Cherry,Molly,Octavian,Tangy,Blanche,Stitches,Nana,Snake (My villagers are my dreamies)
Font: something like this please! http://www.bodygrafixtattoo.com/img/cool-fonts-for-tattoos-5.jpg
Color: Mint green,Black and pink
FC: Under my Avatar
Additional info: Can i get my signiture basically the same as what i have now except i want this rose on the top of it http://media.tumblr.com/7480377260376545ee6fb625131fa12f/tumblr_inline_mfxa0tFqWg1rd20bk.gif
Then on the bottom this bow
http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lp2txaXKIE1qapbyt.gif
oh and can i have my villagers on the bottom of the box. lastly could i get the same black border


----------



## Miaa (Jul 1, 2014)

thank you everyone for all the requests  I hope to finish 3 of them today! *fingers crossed*


----------



## Miaa (Jul 1, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Mini (Jul 1, 2014)

Hi! I quickly updated and edited my post for my signature. Hope it wasn't too late. Had to change around a few of my dreamies and hopefully it's okay if I chose a different background. It matches my town better  If it is it's okay but thanks again!


----------



## K9Ike (Jul 1, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Your order is ready  I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh... My... god...
I LOVE IT!!!!!!
THANK YOUUUU X3333


----------



## Aradai (Jul 1, 2014)

Hello! I would like to order!

Mayor: Tiffany
Town: Valoria

Do you mind using this background?

My villagers are:  Pippy*, Whitney*, Francine, Olaf, Bones*, Gayle*, Celia*, Olivia*, Apollo*, and Phoebe*

For the "keeping" sprite, can you put a little tree sprout on the bottom right corner of each villager marked with an asterisk, overlapping the legs?

For the color scheme, you can use dark browns and greens, to give it a woodland feeling.

Can you also put Whitney and Olivia sitting on this log? Put it to the left side keeping it angled.

Last, but not least, can you put this Meganium sprite on the right side of the sig? You can resize it to look good, or find another. 

Thank you so so much!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 1, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Aradai (Jul 1, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Thank you for ordering  I just had a question about placement:
> did you want Meganium's sprite about the same size as the others? & did you want it placed like a villager or off to a corner on the right side?  Thanks!


I wanted it on the right side, like how you placed the side art for some of the sigs. Sorry for not putting that in.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 2, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Miaa (Jul 2, 2014)

@magmortar, @Milkii @asuka your signatures will be completed when I wake up


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 2, 2014)

Miaa said:


> @magmortar, @Milkii @asuka your signatures will be completed when I wake up



Okay, sounds good!


----------



## Kissa (Jul 2, 2014)

Sweeeeet signatures! Thanks so much,
Mayor name: Kisisa
Town name: Papayaridise
Background: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ltbm9gS7lO1r27y9no1_500.png
Dreamies: gloria, maelle, miranda, molly, maple, stitches, tammy, cheri, kody, bluebear
This cake for obtained: http://imgur.com/A4QeNAW
(maelle, molly, tammy, cheri, kody)
Don't really know which font so can you choose one for me. Something that goes really good with the background.
For my sprites can I have the same ones as jessicat's.
Surprise me please. I'm really excited!
Would like to donate bells. I just learned about them too if that's how you take tip.
Thanks a bunch!


----------



## itsbea (Jul 2, 2014)

Miiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa;

Gonna Need you to change my signature; i'm sick and TIRED of not getting diana.

Failed getting her in every giveaway; someone always bids past me after the timer is done; and i just NEVER get her; failed buyouts; because every time i do a buyout- host takes someone else.

*after 9* failed attempts of getting diana;* 
it's time to remove her from my dream town so that i can finally move on and start making my town a better place...

EFFF* diana.. EFF her and everyone who has her; XD *(jk) coz i know you have her too;

i'm done pulling all nighters; buying shizzzaaa ton of fruits, staring and lurking at threads trying to make sure my bid is on top;

when you have time; since i see you now have a list: please take her off my signature plz ): thanks mia


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 2, 2014)

itsbea said:


> Miiiiiiiaaaaaaaaaaaaaa;
> 
> Gonna Need you to change my signature; i'm sick and TIRED of not getting diana.
> 
> ...



Aw, you shouldn't give up so soon! I've seen a lot of giveaways and raffles for her lately. You should keep going for her if she's a dreamie!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 2, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Miaa (Jul 2, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Plush (Jul 2, 2014)

Hello! I love your signatures! They're lovely. ◕‿◕

About my town:
Town Name: Parfait
Mayor Name: Sundae
FC: 0189-8941-9065 
Native Fruit: Peaches (optional)

Since my town is kinda going in the foods/sweets theme, it would be nice if this corresponds!

In "My Work" (Dream, Mayor Jameson) I really like the fonts (Town Name, Mayor's Name, FC) and how the town name is bigger than the mayor's name. 
- Pretty much the way you did it. I would want it like that, but if it doesn't look nice, then you can adjust it to however you like.

Colour Scheme: I would like it if it would complement and coordinate with everything else. And gradient in the title!!

Dreamies: 
✿Chadder
✿Frita
✿Maple
✿Marshal
✿Merengue
✿Flurry
✿Tangy
✿Zucker
✿Beau
✿Tia
(Using villager sprites from here: welcometoathena.tumblr.com/post/54852487291/animal-crossing-sprites-masterpost)

Background: 38.media.tumblr.com/6ce22fcf07758399fe5ebc7a9a110e9f/tumblr_n500ypbsro1tv099jo1_400.gif 
(Rounded or squared corners, which ever looks better.)

I would like the villagers places where it would make sense; on the bridge, cake, etc. As long they're not floating in random places, I don't mind where you place them.


It's pretty open from there, just make it as cute and simple as possible! hahaha. Thank you! ヽ(?ー`)ﾉ


----------



## Togekiss (Jul 2, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Your signature is ready, Milkii  I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! It's great!


----------



## betty (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi ^-^ Your signatures are very amazing, and I would like to request one, is there anyway you could link me to a place where I could find backgrounds? Or maybe send me a pm like you did with someone else? I would really like a signature before the slots close! Thanks!


----------



## betty (Jul 2, 2014)

Thank you for doing this ^-^

background: http://media.tumblr.com/4c36535d99bbe16cb01eccdf875470c9/tumblr_mmc642NSUy1sq4p6jo1_400.gif With rounded corners and a light black outline please

font: Something fancy, with gradient colors that match the background I would like it to say 'Welcome To Serenity' and somewhere on there can you put 'Mayor Lily'

villagers to include: (my dreamies in order) Beau, Rosie, Marshal, Whitney, Merengue, Diana, Bam, Dizzy, Static, and Phoebe. Can you add Flurry on the side? I actually want her as a dreamie because I know Merengue is hard to find.
I was wondering if you could make the sprites glow ^-^?

obtained symbol: http://media.tumblr.com/4221530c33ead566b383c0377590b52d/tumblr_inline_mpkw4fUGol1qz4rgp.gif 
My FC is by my username ~

Edit: Also one quick edit, can I get a non-animated version of this picture please?

(I edited this a-lot because I was so indecisive about the background.)

Thanks again!


----------



## magmortar (Jul 2, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Your signature is ready! I hope you enjoy it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's gorgeous, Thank you so much!! I don't have a ton of tbt but I'll send some your way as a tip <3


----------



## Miaa (Jul 3, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## itsbea (Jul 3, 2014)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------miaaa- had a few amazing people message me; and they helped me get her.

so i won't be needing you to take diana out anymore :3 

but i'd like to have it edited soon  thankssss


*keeping signature u made me*


----------



## itsbea (Jul 3, 2014)

Posting Signature Request for: Guero101

- Background: http://media.tumblr.com/d9b947c4d9ea3bcd311101fbfab6c91a/tumblr_mlglv61jXF1rhle9ho1_500.gif
  (would like Round Edges*)
- whatever colors you think will go nicely with the background for font  
- mayor name: Jaime
- town name: Franklin
- villagers: Ankha, Alfonso, Alli, Del, Drago, Pekoe, Stitches, Sly, Gayle
- FC: 4613-7061-0960
- town fruit: cherry
  (image for cherry either of these 2): 
http://tinyurl.com/acnl-cherry-1             or             http://tinyurl.com/acnl-cherry-2

Thanks Mia


----------



## asuka (Jul 3, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Your signature is ready  I hope you love it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



omg its perfect! c: thank you so much~


----------



## Miaa (Jul 3, 2014)

itsbea said:


> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------miaaa- had a few amazing people message me; and they helped me get her.
> 
> so i won't be needing you to take diana out anymore :3
> 
> ...



okay sounds good  i'll swap you for your friend then!


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 3, 2014)

itsbea said:


> Posting Signature Request for: Guero101
> 
> - Background: http://media.tumblr.com/d9b947c4d9ea3bcd311101fbfab6c91a/tumblr_mlglv61jXF1rhle9ho1_500.gif
> (would like Round Edges*)
> ...



Please and thanks Miaa


----------



## Miaa (Jul 3, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 3, 2014)

Can you make my font like Shinhwa's sig?
So like Leafeia (use color #66cccc & white outline) on top and Mayor Melony under it but use this color #66cccc (for the outline for "Mayor Melony") instead of black.

Background: 



Spoiler












Town: Leafeia, Color: #66cccc with white outline

Mayor Melony, Color: white with #66cccc outline

FC: 0963-0488-8160, Color: white with #66cccc outline  (Can you put my FC at the bottom left of the picture)

Villagers: Lily, Tia, Beau, Bunnie, Stitches, Flurry, Ankha, Julian, Colton


----------



## Miaa (Jul 3, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Raviuchiha (Jul 3, 2014)

omg you have no idea how much i love you right now it is so amazing! Honestly the signiture is so much more perfect than i thought it would be. Could you just change tangy and blanche's name to pink since they are girls? Also I want to leave you a tip,could i maybe swing by your town later?


----------



## Miaa (Jul 3, 2014)

Raviuchiha said:


> omg you have no idea how much i love you right now it is so amazing! Honestly the signiture is so much more perfect than i thought it would be. Could you just change tangy and blanche's name to pink since they are girls? Also I want to leave you a tip,could i maybe swing by your town later?



I'm so happy you love it!
I also added you on my DS  Let me know when you would like to
stop by!

Updated Names 

♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ♡ ​


----------



## Miaa (Jul 4, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Aradai (Jul 4, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I'm basically done with your signature.
> In any case, here it is  I hope you like it!
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you! I love it! Ill tip as soon as i get to a computer.


----------



## evies (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello! I'd love it if you could make a signature for me  

Background: http://media2.giphy.com/media/N2p5IgyF3yEAE/200.gif
with round corners

Mayor Evie
of Everland 
on the top left hand corner in white Disney font

Friend Code: 4828-5631-9569
on the bottom left hand corner in white Disney font

I'd like my villagers to be in 2 rows of 5 vertically on the right hand side of the picture with Dream Villagers above them in white Disney font
My dream villagers are Coco, Ribbot, Stitches, Freckles, Bam, Clay, Fang, Ankha, Daisy, Tia

If you can't manage anything I don't mind you using your own initiative


----------



## Miaa (Jul 5, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Miaa (Jul 5, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Plush (Jul 5, 2014)

ahhh! It's so cute! Thank you so much. I love it~ (?∀｀)♥


----------



## Kanu (Jul 5, 2014)

Hello! I would love if you could make a signature for me!



1. Background: http://i61.tinypic.com/2rcoghc.jpg

2. Color Scheme: I was thinking pink, but i don't have a specific color # so whatever pink color you think best suits it is okay with me!

3. Round Corners

4. For the villagers they are: Marshal, Genji, Peanut, Beau, Fauna, Stitches, Chief, and Ankha

    Dreamies are: Fang, and Kabuki

And yeah is they could be scattered that would be great!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 5, 2014)

Plush said:


> ahhh! It's so cute! Thank you so much. I love it~ (?∀｀)♥



awh yay I'm so glad you love it ! 

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


Kanu said:


> Hello! I would love if you could make a signature for me!



adding you to the list ​


----------



## ethre (Jul 5, 2014)

Ooh! Your signatures are so cuuuute cx

Could you use this pic?  clicky clicky

Hm, I don't think I want any text on this. Just make my DA in the lower right corner - the color scheme should be something that works with the colors of the sig.

My villagers are: Bluebear, Beau, Willow, Fang, Fauna, Whitney, Marshal, Kitt, Freya, and soon-to-be-but-put-it-in-anyway Molly. :3 

Try to make the sig as simplistic as possible - don't write "Shaymin of Ponyvill," don't write the names of the villager names under the villagers, and don't put in any other words other than the dream address. :3 I'll put that under the sig. c: Oh, and no border.

Oh, and also could you add my little mayor pixel thing that's next to Bluebear in my current sig to my new sig? Could you make her next to Bluebear? c:

Oh, and scatter the villagers around the sig. Don't make them too close together.

Please VM/PM me about anything you're confused about!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 5, 2014)

OneLastDefender said:


> Spoiler: OneLastDefender's Original Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THANK YOU FOR RIPPING OFF MY THREAD!


♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕
♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕
♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕
♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## betty (Jul 5, 2014)

It's so pretty oh my gosh thank you!! I'll tip you as soon as I can ^-^ Thanks again its beautiful


----------



## Miaa (Jul 5, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Guero101 (Jul 5, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Your signature is ready!
> I REALLY LOVE HOW THIS TURNED OUT! ^_^
> I hope you love it too!
> 
> ...




Ahhhhhhhhh it's siiiiiiiiiiiiick!!! Well done!!! Your an artist!! A true master of signatures!! Thank you!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wooooooooooooo!!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 5, 2014)

Guero101 said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh it's siiiiiiiiiiiiick!!! Well done!!! Your an artist!! A true master of signatures!! Thank you!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wooooooooooooo!!



You're too kind!


----------



## ethre (Jul 5, 2014)

Did you see my order?  oh, and could I add round corners to it, please? :3 are you looking for tips in TBT or bells?


----------



## Miaa (Jul 5, 2014)

aries said:


> Did you see my order?  oh, and could I add round corners to it, please? :3 are you looking for tips in TBT or bells?



I did see your order  I already added you to my request list! Should be done in the next 1-2 days!

& tips are up to your discretion!


----------



## Oriana (Jul 5, 2014)

Order Form:
_*☾* Mayor Name*: Mist
**☾* Town Name:* Tamriel
**☾* Villagers: *(I'd like to include some shop-keeping NPCs, if that's possible!) Tom Nook, Blathers, Mabel and Sabel, Timmy and Tommy, Booker, Isabelle*
*☾* Any Specific Title: *For Skyrim!
**☾* Color Scheme Preference: *Black and white, with a hint of red wherever possible
**☾* Font Style (Cursive, etc.): *Cursive
**☾* Square or Round Edges: *Round
**☾* Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): *Black
**☾* Border width: *Around 500 should be fine. I'd like to be able to center it.
**☾* Describe your ideal signature: *I don't really have one... I'm giving you artistic license to go nuts. ;D
**☾* Favorite number (curiosity): *8
**☾* Additional Info: *I would like the signature to include my Friend Code (4957-3483-2908) and my Dream Address (4600-3302-1578) wherever space is available. I would think that the bottom would be ideal, but whatever ends up looking best when formatted works too.


*_​Thanks so much for doing this! I'm so excited to see mine. ouo


----------



## Aesthetic (Jul 5, 2014)

These are really good


----------



## Miaa (Jul 5, 2014)

Oriana said:


> Order Form:
> _*☾* Mayor Name*: Mist
> **☾* Town Name:* Tamriel
> **☾* Villagers: *(I'd like to include some shop-keeping NPCs, if that's possible!) Tom Nook, Blathers, Mabel and Sabel, Timmy and Tommy, Copper, Isabelle*
> ...



adding you to the list 



Netflix said:


> These are really good



awhh ! Thank you! You are so kind!


----------



## Mini (Jul 6, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I hope you like it ^_^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in love!!! It is so beautiful. When I sent you the background and everything I did not think that it could look so nice! Thank you so much!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lightingbolt50 (Jul 6, 2014)

Order Form:
☾ Mayor Name: Robbie
☾ Town Name: Minaka
☾ Dreamie Villagers: Ribbot(obtained), Cheri, Cube, Lucky, Octavian, Rodeo, Boomer, Agent S, Big Top, Kid Cat.
☾ Any Specific Title: The Town of Minaka, in bold letters.
☾ Color Scheme Preference: Dark.
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): I don't really care. As long as it looks good and fits the theme, i'll love it.
☾ Background: Something Sci-Fi themed. So I guess http://lightinbolt50.imgur.com/all/ is good, but if you find something better, go for it!
☾ Square or Round Edges: Square
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): Blue
☾ Border width: Whatever looks good.
☾ Favorite number (curiosity):42 
☾ Additional Info: Since I've obtained Ribbot, can you put a sprite of gold ore at his feet? 
The formatting should look like this:

 (The squares are an area where there will be a sprite) I know it looks horrible, but this is why I need you to do my signature.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 6, 2014)

lightingbolt50 said:


>



Did you want "Town of Minaka" in a box?


----------



## Miaa (Jul 6, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Melonyy (Jul 6, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I have 2 versions for you  I couldn't decide which I liked better !
> Hope you enjoy them!
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you so much! Love it!


----------



## lightingbolt50 (Jul 6, 2014)

> Did you want "Town of Minaka" in a box?


Yes. Though, if you think you can make it look awesome without the box, go for it.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 6, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## lightingbolt50 (Jul 6, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Do you think you could upload your background image on imgur? Usually when uploading pictures through TBT forums it'll stop the gif &/or shrink the size.
> 
> Thank you


I made an imgur account for this. I put the link in my original post.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 6, 2014)

lightingbolt50 said:


> I made an imgur account for this. I put the link in my original post.



EEEP. You can upload to imgur without having to make an account. Also, sorry to be a bother, but the URL link didn't work since I think your account is set to private. After you upload the image, you can right click the image & press "copy link address" or after it's uploaded drag & drop the photo it shows you into another internet tab & copy/paste the URL it gives you 

Hope this helps!


----------



## lightingbolt50 (Jul 6, 2014)

Miaa said:


> EEEP. You can upload to imgur without having to make an account. Also, sorry to be a bother, but the URL link didn't work since I think your account is set to private. After you upload the image, you can right click the image & press "copy link address" or after it's uploaded drag & drop the photo it shows you into another internet tab & copy/paste the URL it gives you
> 
> Hope this helps!


Ok, I set it to public.


----------



## kimicakewalk (Jul 6, 2014)

i love it!


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 7, 2014)

Order Form:
☾ Mayor Name: Jamie
☾ Town Name: Sunfall
☾ Villagers: Erik, Mira, Bluebear, Daisy, Blanche, Zell, Static, Lily, Genji, Claudia
☾ Any Specific Title: 'village of sunfall' and then underneath the title a little bit have it say 'mayor jamie'
☾ Color Scheme Preference: greens and whites, sort of earthy and rustic looking but still cute? if that makes sense
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): cursive
☾ Square or Round Edges: round
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): pale mossy green
☾ Border width: not too thick, whatever you think will suit the theme!
☾ Background URL: http://37.media.tumblr.com/072c08849c9364f7e9cf38385bf16026/tumblr_mtuy06nxsX1qkudc7o1_500.gif
☾ Describe your ideal signature: hmm i want something basically quite rustic and green looking to suit my town but thats mostly in the bg image anyway
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): 19
☾ Additional Info: could u please include my fc and da in my signature somewhere towards the bottom right? my fc is: 0018-1740-3204 / my da is: 7600-3400-6091
also i can tip in tbt bells, i'm not sure exactly how much you'd like on average tho

i hope this all made sense lol and thank you in advance!! this is such a nice idea and you're crazy talented


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi! Your signatures are great . Can I please be added to the wait list?  

Order Form:
☾ Mayor Name: Amelia
☾ Town Name: Berry
☾ Villagers: Jeremiah, Phoebe, Marcie, Julian, Roscoe, Marshal, Diana, Victoria, Apple, Sterling.
☾ Any Specific Title: I'd just like my town and mayor name, thanks
☾ Color Scheme Preference: Blues, whatever matches
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): Cursive, but legible
☾ Square or Round Edges: Square
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): Dark blue maybe? Whatever looks good
☾ Border width: Not too thick, whatever suits
☾ Background URL: http://i.imgur.com/PqN3zDA.gif
☾ Describe your ideal signature: Pretty, natural looking, sparkly
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): Idk, probably 1 billion? lol
☾ Additional Info: Could this image of my mayor (sized down) please be put on the left side of the sig? 
Also, as for villager placement, could you put Jeremiah on the little stump? I don't really mind where the others go, but can you please place Apple and Marshal next to each other? Thanks! 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 7, 2014)

everyone has been added to the waiting list ^_^


----------



## Miaa (Jul 7, 2014)

evies said:


> Spoiler: Evies' Original Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay ! A fellow Disney lover! I want a Peter Pan inspired tattoo so badly @___@
Anyhow, I hope you like your signature 
Also, I was little unclear about the placements of your villager "2 rows of 5 vertically"
If this wasn't how you wanted your villagers placed,
please let me know & I'll update it right away!




http://i.imgur.com/PaUTdtj.gif​


----------



## evies (Jul 7, 2014)

Haha I have a Peter Pan tattoo  It's my favorite film. I can't thank you enough, i absolutely love it! Honestly, this wasn't the signature that I was imagining but it's so much better looking! I love it ahh xD Thank you, thank you, thank you!


----------



## sakuracrossing (Jul 7, 2014)

I know the waiting list is full, should I just keep an eye out until it isn't to make a request?
Your signatures are amazing <3


----------



## Miaa (Jul 7, 2014)

evies said:


> Haha I have a Peter Pan tattoo  It's my favorite film. I can't thank you enough, i absolutely love it! Honestly, this wasn't the signature that I was imagining but it's so much better looking! I love it ahh xD Thank you, thank you, thank you!



this is the 1 I want  !









sakuracrossing said:


> I know the waiting list is full, should I just keep an eye out until it isn't to make a request?
> Your signatures are amazing <3



You can make a request now if you'd like  I usually finish 2-3 signatures a day!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 7, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Kanu (Jul 7, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Your signature is ready!
> I did the best I could with trying to incorporate pink
> Hope you like it!
> 
> ...



Thank you its awesome! Sorry for not being descriptive enough lol so Im going to tip you ofc!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 7, 2014)

Kanu said:


> Thank you its awesome! Sorry for not being descriptive enough lol so Im going to tip you ofc!



I changed the placement of Stitches 

- - - Post Merge - - -

OH. MY. FREAKIN'. GOSH !!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANK YOU @KANU FOR 500 TBT TIP !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

oh wow, i just wanted to stop by to see how this thread was doing, and i think mayormelony's is my favorite so far!! theyre all so pretty hhhh ;v; im a total sucker for the animations orz, and i really love mini's! the text you use is so pretty *v*


----------



## Miaa (Jul 7, 2014)

Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow, i just wanted to stop by to see how this thread was doing, and i think mayormelony's is my favorite so far!! theyre all so pretty hhhh ;v; im a total sucker for the animations orz, and i really love mini's! the text you use is so pretty *v*



Thank you very much for your kind words! Means a lot!


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 7, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Thank you very much for your kind words! Means a lot!



keep on keepin' on with your great work!  i look forward to seeing more~


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Jul 7, 2014)

☾ Mayor Name: Kat
☾ Town Name: Grimdork
☾ Villagers: Stitches, Julian, Fang, Kyle, Pierce, Carmen, Pashmina, Tia, Olivia, Merry
☾ Any Specific Title: N/A
☾ Color Scheme Preference: Purple/black *Lettering with white borders please*
☾ Font Style: Loopy (Not cursive, but swirly)
☾ Square or Round Edges: Round :3
☾ Border Color: Black for background, white for lettering
☾ Border width: Doesn't matter to me, go crazy
☾ Background URL: http://media.tumblr.com/5f92d24149c5127658f6610034897d29/tumblr_inline_mr7sybNwa71qz4rgp.gif
☾ Describe your ideal signature: I want my villagers in a criss-cross pattern with their names under them and my Mayor (I'll message you a ref when you get to this request) in the middle, boys on one side, girls on the other
☾ Favorite number (curiosity):11037
☾ Additional Info: I'd like my friend code and tumblr at the bottom if possible~! <3 (4355-9680-0126 and datraynarvay.tumblr.com)


----------



## Miaa (Jul 8, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## ethre (Jul 8, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I hope you like your signature!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!! Once I get to a computer, I'll use it c: it's beautiful!


----------



## sakuracrossing (Jul 8, 2014)

☾ Mayor Name: Lauren
☾ Town Name: Sakura
☾ Villagers: Marshal, Stitches, Flurry, Pekoe, Chrissy, Diana, Julian, Merengue, Maple, and Ruby. 
☾ Any Specific Title: Maybe Mayor Lauren of Sakura?
☾ Color Scheme Preference: Whatever fits into the theme and vibe from the background pic. 
☾ Font Style: Any cute fancy font- like a loopy kind? (Not really cursive.. but idk haha)
☾ Square or Round Edges: Round please!
☾ Border Color: black or whatever you think looks good.. I don't want the border so obvious.
☾ Border width: Pretty thin and small!
☾ Background URL: https://38.media.tumblr.com/7d44522a6bfc1770cf0037928a60e125/tumblr_mm371a40941rfjowdo1_500.gif
☾ Describe your ideal signature: I want my villagers to just flow with the scene, doesn't have to be criss-cross or anything. I think you have excellent taste-so honestly it is up to you.  Marshal is my FAVORITE, so if he could maybe be on the log or by the log? I don't know, I just want him to have the cutest spot. Haha. I like that it is a moving background, but I don't want the villagers to move if that is okay? 
☾ Additional Info: I'd like my friend code and mayor & town name if possible! My FC is 4055-4890-2410

You are amazing and super talented.


----------



## stumph (Jul 8, 2014)

☾ Mayor Name: Mel
☾ Town Name: Corktree
☾ Villagers: Muffy, Lobo, Hippeux, Whitney ,Midge ,Cherry, Fauna. (I'm trying to get my other villagers to leave and I don't want them on my signature haha)
☾Any Specific Title: Welcome to Corktree
☾ Color Scheme Preference: Something that matches the scheme of the background picture. 
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): Cursive
☾ Square or Round Edges: Square
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): Black
☾ Border width: thin and small
☾ Background URL: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lt4nb9ykcj1qmvaoo.gif
☾ Describe your ideal signature: I'd like the villagers to be incorporated into the scene and spread apart. My 2 favorites are Muffy and Lobo and I would like it if they were more towards the front of the signature.
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): 12
☾ Additional Info: I'd like my friendcode put in if possible - 1607-3758-8695


----------



## Miaa (Jul 8, 2014)

Hi guys! I've been super busy today so I'll try to knock out some requests in just a bit 
I will update waiting list by tonight! Thanks !


----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Kanu (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello! I was wondering if you could update my signature? I have obtained Kabuki today! And I don't mind being put on the waiting list or anything!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)

Kanu said:


> Hello! I was wondering if you could update my signature? I have obtained Kabuki today! And I don't mind being put on the waiting list or anything!



Simple fix  I can do it right now! Please check back in a couple of minutes !

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ 

actually, did you want me to take away the leaf?

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ 





http://i.imgur.com/kL6jRsG.gif​


----------



## Jollian (Jul 9, 2014)

Order Form:
☾ Mayor Name: Jillian
☾ Town Name: Fallcove
☾ Villagers: Marshal (obtained), Skye (obtained), Cookie (obtained), Kiki (obtained), Kid Cat (obtained), Bam, Octavian, Erik, Cherry, Amelia. Next to the obtained ones could you put this? http://i.imgur.com/UortcSe.gif
☾ Any Specific Title: Mayor Jillian of Fallcove
☾ Color Scheme Preference: Anything that matches the background c:
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): Script
☾ Square or Round Edges: Round
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): Light blue
☾ Border width: Relatively thin
☾ Background URL: http://i.imgur.com/KRQJqJG.gif
☾ Describe your ideal signature: I don't really care where all my dreamies are, you can just have them scattered or in rows, whatever fits well
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): 9
☾ Additional Info: Could you include smaller text under the tital saying "Also home to Finch and Fennel"? Also if you could put the sprout image = dreamies obtained that'd be very nice. Thank you alot, and please take your time! you're very good at this. I'll be sure to tip you when it's done


----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)

mayorjillian said:


> Order Form:
> ☾ Mayor Name: Jillian
> ☾ Town Name: Fallcove
> ☾ Villagers: Marshal (obtained), Skye (obtained), Cookie (obtained), Kiki (obtained), Kid Cat (obtained), Bam, Octavian, Erik, Cherry, Amelia. Next to the obtained ones could you put this? http://i.imgur.com/UortcSe.gif
> ...



added you to the list


----------



## Jollian (Jul 9, 2014)

Miaa said:


> added you to the list


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)

mayorjillian said:


> Thanks a lot!



I'm super excited for when I work on your request! Your background is awesome!


----------



## Jollian (Jul 9, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I'm super excited for when I work on your request! Your background is awesome!


ah ty! Glad to hear that! I really love autumn, which is why I chose it c:


----------



## Oriana (Jul 9, 2014)

Miaa said:


> your signature is ready  I'm so sorry I took so long!
> I hope you enjoy it!
> I tried my best to find a background that fits the colors you listed!
> It's actually 1 of my favorite backgrounds
> ...



Thank you so much!!! You did an amazing job. I really love the background. :3


----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)

Oriana said:


> Thank you so much!!! You did an amazing job. I really love the background. :3



yay! so glad you like it


----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## lightingbolt50 (Jul 9, 2014)

I love it! It's amazing!


----------



## kittylover1379 (Jul 9, 2014)

☾ Mayor Name: Jenna ( colors what ever u think looks nice for a shade of blue or purple but if u ever need a color for anything can you so  )
☾ Town Name: Society 
☾ Villagers: My Dreamies: 
Goldie: http://media.tumblr.com/430b42d62a7f9c242c3c7ab6fb3f8270/tumblr_inline_mpkoovm4Ow1qz4rgp.gif 
Pekoe: http://media.tumblr.com/7d265625f6aec2332ff0fe502c5f1d6a/tumblr_inline_mpkqnoTefo1qz4rgp.gif 
Molly: http://media.tumblr.com/8fe84f0582a60a433d33165a63555d8d/tumblr_inline_mpkou4D79I1qz4rgp.gif 
Rosie: http://media.tumblr.com/610055c0a796d18244b01bd3b140f79e/tumblr_inline_mpkk2ccgjU1qz4rgp.gif 
Tangy: http://media.tumblr.com/7ec54db496fd39c643a6e5fc681406a8/tumblr_inline_mpkk23fLx71qz4rgp.gif 
Marina: http://media.tumblr.com/4ba01bb431fdb21f3412c959f2290614/tumblr_inline_mpkqzxhsd21qz4rgp.gif 
Julian: http://media.tumblr.com/eec21f0ea759244d4a1d42d3810d2520/tumblr_inline_mpkpx96Ws81qz4rgp.gif
 Roald: http://media.tumblr.com/b14f922b57ce9dea854e8ff5926cd9b5/tumblr_inline_mpkr72PbHP1qz4rgp.gif
 Marshal: http://media.tumblr.com/061b2620a0bbffbd9931a0e46ef019da/tumblr_inline_mpkrtd9Asd1qz4rgp.gif 
Static: http://media.tumblr.com/4871c446e1198edd745e7a2a667e432e/tumblr_inline_mpkruibDYn1qz4rgp.gif
☾ Any Specific Title: Welcome To Society, Enjoy Your Stay 
☾ Color Scheme Preference: Blues and Purples
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): Cursive
☾ Square or Round Edges: Square but can you do rounded edges? Like with that other guys?
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): Blues and Purples together? is not then blue
☾ Border width: i don't know  um 
☾ BACKGROUND URL:https://www.google.com/search?newwi...NdWP0VI#facrc=_&imgdii=_&imgrc=Rquyxe9hmoeAiM
☾ Describe your ideal signature: Um I dont know how to... its a list of my dreamies?
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): 12 xD
☾ Additional Info: If I get anything wrong tell me and I will try my best to fix it  Also if you can't do me requests thats fine and I will try my best to give u something else asap!  Also THANK YOU SO MUCH FOR DOING THIS!!!!! <3 Also ( sorry xD ) can you add my friend code its on the side bar.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## SymphonySounds (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello! I'm very new here, but I think it'd be cool to have a signature like that. you're probably really busy now, so you might not get to me, but that's ok. I think the fact that you're even doing this deserves a huge praise! 
I don't really have a lot to go on, I really enjoy music, so it'd be cool to have that as the basis of the sig. If possible i'm hoping to also get my FC on there. My favorite color is red, but that doesn't necessarily have to be in there. My town flag is a sun with a music note in it. I don't know if that might help any. In cursive or something fancy like that for the lettering would be neat too. My Town's name is Arpeggio, and my character name is Jay with a music note on each side of my name. They're eighth notes.
My dreamies are: Julian, Apollo, Marshall, Erik, Lolly,  Papi, Beau, Bam, Roscoe, and Chief 
I already have Julian, lolly, and papi.
there could be some sort of code for the ones I want and the ones I already have. I think as a background there could be a stage with the characters on it
Oh and my favorite number is 6, not sure how it would help, but yea. If i've left anything out, I'll leave it up to you. 
Again, I hope you can get to me Thanks!


----------



## katsuragi (Jul 9, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I hope you like your signature!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahh thank you so much, i love it! it's gorgeous!!


----------



## SymphonySounds (Jul 9, 2014)

Hello again! I found this online and thought it might make a nice backgorund for my possible signature!
Background: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...95B7F88709087833428E748F4E17A&selectedIndex=0

I hope it works! It's no stage, but i think it might be even better. Im hoping you could put this:
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...287DA8539485C64FF525E98CF80E&selectedIndex=23

somewhere on it? maybe on the side. I'd like to see the leaves move, but i think that'd be close to impossible, so sparkles are fine. oh and on the ones i already have, could you put this next to them?
http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...F5B94385EDC5310D7B373DFF0A62A&selectedIndex=0

definitely want it alot smaller, but yea.

I hope this helps, i'm sorry for being so difficult! thanks!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 9, 2014)

SymphonySounds said:


> Hello again! I found this online and thought it might make a nice backgorund for my possible signature!
> Background: http://www.bing.com/images/search?q...95B7F88709087833428E748F4E17A&selectedIndex=0
> 
> I hope it works! It's no stage, but i think it might be even better. Im hoping you could put this:
> ...



I won't be able to make the leaves animate ):
I, however, can suggest this background for you
& then I can add the violin & music notes to it!
Please let me know what you think!



​


----------



## bluedino (Jul 9, 2014)

This is so cool and nice of you thank you so much! Could you please make me one? I see these all the time and would love to have one to! 
Order Form:
☾ Mayor Name: Bria
☾ Town Name: Hyrule
☾ Villagers: Can you please put all of my dreamies on the signature (and their names if it'll fit) and place icons like this: http://i.imgur.com/UortcSe.gif 
next to the villagers I have obtained. And place a key somewhere under the mountains in the grass on the right side (or anywhere you think it would fit better) so people know that the sapling means obtained please 
Dreamies:
-Anabelle (Obtained)
-Beau (Obtained)
-Bruce
-Drago (Obtained)
-Lolly
-Marina
-Octavain (Obtained)
-Skye
-Zell
-Zucker
☾ Any Specific Title: Nothing Specific! Something like "Welcome to Hyrule" and my mayors name under it/FC (FC on the bottom somewhere) would be totally ok  and place it in the top left in the sky if you can (sorry if I'm being to specific :/ )
☾ Color Scheme Preference: I'd like to have the town name/ Mayor name/FC in white (or light yellow whichever you think would look better)
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): Cursive please
☾ Square or Round Edges: rounded!
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): a light blue possibly like the blue outlining the tops of the mountains but it can be any blue totally up to you
☾ Border width:Uhhmmm I'm not sure honestly whatever looks ok to you lol
☾ Background URL: http://www.lucianabartolini.net/gif/paesaggi/notturno.gif
☾ Describe your ideal signature: My ideal signature would be something that represents my town because of the fields and the nice simple cute feel you know? Idk if that makes sense...but anything would be great 
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): 12
☾ Additional Info: Thank you so much for this! I understand if you have a ton of requests and can't do mine but if you can I would really really appreciate it!! This is awesome of you to do for everyone and your work is beautiful


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Jul 10, 2014)

Order Form:
☾ Mayor Name:Lena
☾ Town Nameuffles #EE82EE
☾ Villagers:Julian,Marhsal,Tia,Merengue,Chrissy,Francine,Flurry,Zucker,Marina,Diana
☾ Any Specific Title:Welcome to Puffles
☾ Color Scheme Preference:Not really something that fits my background 
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.):French script 
☾ Square or Round Edges:Round 
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc)ink!
☾ Border width:Not really sure. Wow me!
☾ Background URL:http://rebloggy.com/post/art-kawaii-pixel-art-pixels-pixel-backgrounds-pixel-background/70334365567 It's a cute pink Swan in the back with a bunch of gems surrounding the border! 
☾ Describe your ideal signature:Well I would like the villagers to be in a straight line and I would like  for a little cake at the bottom of the dreamies I obtained. I obtained Tia,Francine,Marina,Zucker,
☾ Favorite number (curiosity):17
☾ Additional Info:Oh and also may you fit some space for my FC! Thank you so much! ^.^ can't wait to see it!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 10, 2014)

@bluedino
such an adorable background!! ^_^ Your request will be done in about 2 days!

@_Moonblast_
YAY for pink! I even have pink hair


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Jul 10, 2014)

Hopefully I did it right! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sort of like my original signature!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 10, 2014)

_Moonblast_ said:


> Hopefully I did it right!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Sort of like my original signature!



alright  I'll use your original signature as reference! Thank you for letting me know 
It'll be done in about 2 days!

BUUUUUUUUT, Hemlock Grove season 2 starts Friday so  bare with me! haha!


----------



## bluedino (Jul 10, 2014)

Really!  Thank you so much!! i'm not so sure how well the sapling will show up on the background to show my dreamies are obtained so if it doesn't look good can you use this instead: http://media.tumblr.com/4221530c33ead566b383c0377590b52d/tumblr_inline_mpkw4fUGol1qz4rgp.gif? 
Just want to make sure its easy to see which dreamies I have. *Thank you again I'm so excited*!! Have a great evening!! ))


----------



## Miaa (Jul 10, 2014)




----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey, I know you're already doing my signature, and I was going to send your work to a friend of mine when I next saw her, but I couldn't get a hold of her before your notice about hemlock. I know all about what she wants so I'll fill out the form for her and if you could do it that'd be amazing, but if not I understand <3 <3 <3

☾ Mayor Name: Abigail
☾ Town Name: Paris
☾ Villagers: Pekoe, Pietro, Genji, Apollo, Kabuki, and Carmen
☾ Any Specific Title: N/A
☾ Color Scheme Preference: Pink/black
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): cute cursive
☾ Square or Round Edges: round
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): Black
☾ Border width: the same as your signature
☾ Background URL: http://25.media.tumblr.com/eb176aa7d54c29f7e9115f2f4055f156/tumblr_muzllnJzD11sywjcjo1_500.gif
☾ Describe your ideal signature: the town is supposed to be pairis, so any small embelishments you could add would be stellar~! 
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): not sure of that one, sorry
☾ Additional Info: if the villagers could line between the blossoms ad the town name at the top right, that'd be great


----------



## Miaa (Jul 10, 2014)

Kitkatpaddywak said:


> Hey, I know you're already doing my signature, and I was going to send your work to a friend of mine when I next saw her, but I couldn't get a hold of her before your notice about hemlock. I know all about what she wants so I'll fill out the form for her and if you could do it that'd be amazing, but if not I understand <3 <3 <3
> 
> ☾ Mayor Name: Abigail
> ☾ Town Name: Paris
> ...



Alright  I'll list your name in her spot for now  Please have her message me any additional details she might have!


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Jul 10, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Alright  I'll list your name in her spot for now  Please have her message me any additional details she might have!



thank you so much~! her username is Maire Abigail if you want to put her name in place.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 10, 2014)

Kitkatpaddywak said:


> thank you so much~! her username is Maire Abigail if you want to put her name in place.



Names have been updated  also, please check your PMs


----------



## Miaa (Jul 10, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Twinrova (Jul 10, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I wasn't sure if you wanted your FC apart of it or not..
> So I made you 1 with & 1 without
> I hope you like it!
> Such a fun background to work with!
> ...



OMG, I love it! Thank you so much! <3 I think I'll use the one with the FC, since there isn't much happening in that corner anyway. Thank you again!


----------



## _Moonblast_ (Jul 10, 2014)

H





Miaa said:


> alright  I'll use your original signature as reference! Thank you for letting me know
> It'll be done in about 2 days!
> 
> BUUUUUUUUT, Hemlock Grove season 2 starts Friday so  bare with me! haha!



Haha! It's fine I may wait! Will leave a tip for all your hard work you've done! C: thank you and I can't wait to see it!


----------



## Maire Abigail (Jul 10, 2014)

I saw that my friend gave you all my details, so merci beaucoup!!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 10, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Kitkatpaddywak (Jul 10, 2014)

Oh my god thank you~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~! it's perfect!!!!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 11, 2014)

Kitkatpaddywak said:


> Oh my god thank you~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~!~! it's perfect!!!!



so glad you like it  ! Please let me know if you ever need your signature to be updated!


----------



## SymphonySounds (Jul 11, 2014)

Wow that's amazing! I like that one a lot more than the leaves one! Thank you so much!


Miaa said:


> I won't be able to make the leaves animate ):
> I, however, can suggest this background for you
> & then I can add the violin & music notes to it!
> Please let me know what you think!
> ...


----------



## Miaa (Jul 11, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Capella (Jul 11, 2014)

aw girl your signatures are so cute  
oh and sorry for not replying to pm but ruby is still in my town  
i'll try and get her out


----------



## sakuracrossing (Jul 11, 2014)

Omg, you are freaking amazing, thank you so very much! I just love it. It is perfect, thank you so much c:


----------



## ualentina (Jul 11, 2014)

Can you please make me a signature with my dreamies?


----------



## Creamy (Jul 11, 2014)

hi c:
i know you are currently finishing your seasons but your sigs seem really cool and obviously i want one.
when you are done watching please let me know tysm ♥


----------



## Miaa (Jul 12, 2014)

sakuracrossing said:


> Omg, you are freaking amazing, thank you so very much! I just love it. It is perfect, thank you so much c:



I'm so glad you like it  



Creamy said:


> hi c:
> i know you are currently finishing your seasons but your sigs seem really cool and obviously i want one.
> when you are done watching please let me know tysm ♥



I should be done watching it today! You can request after today


----------



## Miaa (Jul 12, 2014)

stumph said:


> Original Request



I hope you like it (( !




http://i.imgur.com/pDfuWBu.gif​


----------



## stumph (Jul 12, 2014)

Miaa said:


> I hope you like it (( !
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i love it thank you so much!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 12, 2014)

stumph said:


> i love it thank you so much!



yay I'm so glad you like it !


----------



## Tawny0wl (Jul 12, 2014)

Hello! I've seen your work everywhere and it's amazing! I just had to hop over to ask for my own! 

☾ Mayor Name: Anne
☾ Town Name: Cirque
☾ Villagers: Julian, Cole, Filbert, Tangy, Bluebear, Roscoe, Blaire, Deirdre, Ed, O'Hare
☾ Any Specific Title: "Mysterious Cirque" and below it "Mayor Anne" in smaller letters, please
☾ Color Scheme Preference: White, red, or black font with contrasting borders? 
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): Cursive or Block, whichever one you think looks best
☾ Square or Round Edges: Rounded
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): Dark Brown?
☾ Border width: No clue...? >.<
☾ Background URL: http://thatdamnpixel.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/l6xgvsw.gif Is it possible to make it smaller or to shave off the unnecessary edges around and below the dragon? I found it on google. 
☾ Describe your ideal signature: um, I would like all of my dreamies lined up in front of the dragon on the platform. The title can cover the top of the picture and be however big you want it.
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): 628
☾ Additional Info: I'm kind of thinking of a dark, subdued look. If you can darken the dragon image it would look awesome. Likewise, if you think a brighter image with white font looks better, I don't mind that either. Sorry if I sound too complicated. >.< Thank you very much for offering your services! I'll definitely tip!

Sorry! I didn't realize you were on hiatus! *hides in a hole* Please ignore me and  enjoy watching Hemlock Grove!


----------



## Hai (Jul 12, 2014)

Order Form:
☾ Mayor Name: pq
☾ Town Name: Tardis
☾ Villagers: Marshal, Whitney, Rosie, Muffy, Merengue, Kabuki, Tom, Chester, Merry, Flurry (everyone's obtained :3)
☾ Any Specific Title: -
☾ Color Scheme Preference: Blue-ish I guess?
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): French *has no idea and just says what someone already requested*
☾ Square or Round Edges: Square
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): I have no idea^^ Whatever looks good~
☾ Border width: I don't really mind c:
☾ Background URL: http://m.imgur.com/3D7XjEk
☾ Describe your ideal signature: Cute x3 Uhm I'd like to have my villagers spread somehow nicely on the background and maybe a pixel symbol for "obtained" next to them/in front of them like in my current sig. Preferably coffee cups ^^
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): 7
☾ Additional Info: I have two towns and this is my main one... I'd actually like to have two smaller signatures next to each other so I can have both of my towns in my signature. W-would that be possible? u.u


----------



## Miaa (Jul 12, 2014)

Hai said:


> Order Form:
> ☾ Mayor Name: pq
> ☾ Town Name: Tardis
> ☾ Villagers: Marshal, Whitney, Rosie, Muffy, Merengue, Kabuki, Tom, Chester, Merry, Flurry (everyone's obtained :3)
> ...



2 smaller signatures, but in 1 picture ? It's very possible, buuuuuuuuuuuuut the file might be too big ;x I'll have to try. Can you please send me another background & info. for your 2nd town ?


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕ ♕​


----------



## Hai (Jul 13, 2014)

Miaa said:


> 2 smaller signatures, but in 1 picture ? It's very possible, buuuuuuuuuuuuut the file might be too big ;x I'll have to try. Can you please send me another background & info. for your 2nd town ?



Yay, thank you^^

Order Form:
☾ Mayor Name: Hai
☾ Town Name: Kreide
☾ Villagers: Fang (obtained), Zucker (obtained), Skye, Sprinkle, Ruby, Chief (obtained), Punchy, Diana, Savannah, Zell
☾ Any Specific Title: -
☾ Color Scheme Preference: pinkish?
☾ Font Style (Cursive, etc.): French
☾ Square or Round Edges: Square
☾ Border Color (black, pink, blue, etc): I'll leave that to you^^
☾ Border width: This also.
☾ Background URL: http://m.imgur.com/74MHjKQ
☾ Describe your ideal signature: Uhm basically the same like with the other signature, except that I would like the pixel symbols for "obtained" to be an ice cream :3
☾ Favorite number (curiosity): 7
☾ Additional Info: -


----------



## JellofishXD (Jul 13, 2014)

nvm


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

JellofishXD said:


> nvm



oh okay!


----------



## kittylover1379 (Jul 13, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Please enjoy the signature
> 
> 
> 
> ...







OMGGGGGGGGGGG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I LOVE IT!!!!!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH <3


----------



## Mini (Jul 13, 2014)

Sorry for what happened to your shop! People need to learn to give credit where it is due. Anyways, thank you for making my signature. I hope you decide to re-open your shop again in the future. I'll lookout for it. I loved your work! You always made beautiful signatures!


----------



## Miaa (Jul 13, 2014)

Mini said:


> Sorry for what happened to your shop! People need to learn to give credit where it is due. Anyways, thank you for making my signature. I hope you decide to re-open your shop again in the future. I'll lookout for it. I loved your work! You always made beautiful signatures!



It's okay. She plagiarized my whole thread. Changing words around doesn't make it her own. It's really sad. I even made a signature for her in the past.


----------



## Jollian (Jul 13, 2014)

Miaa said:


> SORRY FOR THE WAIT ):
> HOPE YOU LIKE IT!
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my gosh thank you a lot! I'm so sorry about your thread that's terrible! Geez that really sucks what a ****ty thing for someone to do. But thank you for getting mine done it's really lovely! I'll send you a tip right now!


----------



## Mercedes (Jul 13, 2014)

What happen to your shop?


----------



## Hai (Jul 13, 2014)

Please don't get too upset about it 
Your signatures are still much better than hers and she can't plagiarise the quality of your work.
Did you tell her to close her thread? Or apologise?


----------



## Shirohibiki (Jul 13, 2014)

oh god i think i know what happened because i remember being up early this morning and seeing something that looked horribly familiar

if its what i think it is im terribly sorry. so very, very sorry. i hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 16, 2014)

Hai said:


> Original Request





Hai said:


> Original Request



(((( Sorry for the long wait.
Hopefully it's everything you wanted it to be!






http://i.imgur.com/bqYQsrv.gif


Also, here's a song for everyone!


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 17, 2014)

I've been scrolling through this thread - just wanted to let you know that your signatures are beautiful! Best work I've seen on TBT ~ have a great day


----------



## Miaa (Jul 17, 2014)

AnnaCerise said:


> I've been scrolling through this thread - just wanted to let you know that your signatures are beautiful! Best work I've seen on TBT ~ have a great day



That's very sweet of you!  I appreciate the kind words


----------



## AnnaCerise (Jul 17, 2014)

Miaa said:


> That's very sweet of you!  I appreciate the kind words



No problem!! I hope to see more of your amazing work in the future!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

I like the song recommendations. And the changing titles. Also, sorry to hear about your shop.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 17, 2014)

Sparkanine said:


> I like the song recommendations. And the changing titles. Also, sorry to hear about your shop.



Haha. Music is my way of venting "/ as for my thread titles, I wanted something epic. But so far no luck. Plus how golden is vanilla ice ?!


----------



## Aradai (Jul 17, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Haha. Music is my way of venting "/ as for my thread titles, I wanted something epic. But so far no luck. Plus how golden is vanilla ice ?!


Vanilla ice is 2gold2care.


----------



## Stepheroo (Jul 18, 2014)

Wait what happened to your Shop? ;o; I like your signatures.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Was finally able to find it. Kept seeing your sigs everywhere and wanted to see the shop.

BUT OMG AT THE TITLE, I DIED.


----------



## Miaa (Jul 19, 2014)

Finished Request







Spoiler: chibi credit



Bisou


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Jul 19, 2014)

Miaa said:


> Finished Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gorgeous <3 Still the biggest fan of your lovely fonts<(^_^


----------

